# Trustworthy company to ship container from UK to USA?



## grimbosambo (Mar 5, 2012)

Howdy y'all, I have been living in Houston since last September, and am having trouble finding a trustworthy firm who can ship a 40' long container from the UK to Houston. I got a quote from Pickfords, but don't want their packing and unpacking service which is rolled in to the price.
Is there someone out there who knows who can give me a good price and a great service? Thanks in anticipation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

